# UCE CC's First Ever Major Car Show ∙



## uso4vida (Mar 18, 2002)

UCE CC in conjunction with Turnkey Productions will host its first ever major car show on June 18, 2006 and the Alameda Point in Alameda, CA. A portion of the proceeds will go to benefit the area's food banks, from the Bay Area to the Valley. We hope that all of our fellow riders out there will come and support and we will be getting some flyers out starting this weekend. We are looking for vendors, sponsors, and obviously participants. You can PM or email me for more info: [email protected]. See everyone in the streets.
Onelove Y Paz, 
Robert


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

Wow, this is great. Let me know if you need a hand Robert. Its been a long time, but im always down to help bro. Peace


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Apr 29 2006, 04:18 PM~5340300
> *Wow, this is great. Let me know if you need a hand Robert. Its been a long time, but im always down to help bro. Peace
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Ragtrey (Mar 8, 2004)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## POPEYE_NWK (Sep 3, 2005)

its on june is the day!!!! let me know what we have to do to make it happen? :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

Let me know if you need help with judging. Kita knows how to get a hold of me.


----------



## POPEYE_NWK (Sep 3, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

and you know Toro will be there....and so will Traditional Lowriding Magazine....

let's make it a big event people...would be nice to have everyone there for ths show...not just for the trophies...but for a good cause.....see you low low locos out there....


----------



## G Lo (Dec 8, 2004)

This is gonna be a good one...


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE (Oct 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by uso4vida_@Apr 29 2006, 06:41 AM~5338025
> *UCE CC in conjunction with Turnkey Productions will host its first ever major car show on June 18, 2006 and the Alameda Point in Alameda, CA.  A portion of the proceeds will go to benefit the area's food banks, from the Bay Area to the Valley.  We hope that all of our fellow riders out there will come and support and we will be getting some flyers out starting this weekend.  We are looking for vendors, sponsors, and obviously participants.  You can PM or email me for more info:  [email protected].  See everyone in the streets.
> Onelove Y Paz,
> Robert
> *



you know we be there :biggrin: 

no vamos a dejar que te comas toda la carne asada, rob'


----------



## 62bird (Mar 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by uso4vida_@Apr 29 2006, 05:41 AM~5338025
> *UCE CC in conjunction with Turnkey Productions will host its first ever major car show on June 18, 2006 and the Alameda Point in Alameda, CA.  A portion of the proceeds will go to benefit the area's food banks, from the Bay Area to the Valley.  We hope that all of our fellow riders out there will come and support and we will be getting some flyers out starting this weekend.  We are looking for vendors, sponsors, and obviously participants.  You can PM or email me for more info:  [email protected].  See everyone in the streets.
> Onelove Y Paz,
> Robert
> *


 cool...where do we get pre reg forms?


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDER SCENE_@May 2 2006, 12:25 AM~5354752
> *you know we be there  :biggrin:
> 
> no vamos a dejar que te comas toda la carne asada, rob'
> *


did someone say "CARNES ASADA"???????????//


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@May 1 2006, 11:33 PM~5354809
> *did someone say "CARNES ASADA"???????????//
> *



I'M THERE! :0


----------



## 314 Gateway Ridaz (May 3, 2005)

Good luck UCE!! It"s a lot of hard work!!!


----------



## MADMAX4 (Oct 15, 2004)

ttt


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)




----------



## Bad Company 64 (Apr 21, 2004)

T&W TEAM will be there :thumbsup:


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by uso4vida_@Apr 29 2006, 06:41 AM~5338025
> *UCE CC in conjunction with Turnkey Productions will host its first ever major car show on June 18, 2006 and the Alameda Point in Alameda, CA.  A portion of the proceeds will go to benefit the area's food banks, from the Bay Area to the Valley.  We hope that all of our fellow riders out there will come and support and we will be getting some flyers out starting this weekend.  We are looking for vendors, sponsors, and obviously participants.  You can PM or email me for more info:  [email protected].  See everyone in the streets.
> Onelove Y Paz,
> Robert
> *


WHAT"S UP ROB....4 SURE LOW CREATIONS C.C. WILL BE THERE HOMIE!!!!
ANYTHING THAT HAS TO DO WITH THE UCE FAMILIA YOU GUYS CAN COUNT ON US..

P.S... WILL UCE BE HAVING SOME OF THAT TASTY CHICKEN... :biggrin:


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by uso4vida_@Apr 29 2006, 07:41 AM~5338025
> *UCE CC in conjunction with Turnkey Productions will host its first ever major car show on June 18, 2006 and the Alameda Point in Alameda, CA.  A portion of the proceeds will go to benefit the area's food banks, from the Bay Area to the Valley.  We hope that all of our fellow riders out there will come and support and we will be getting some flyers out starting this weekend.  We are looking for vendors, sponsors, and obviously participants.  You can PM or email me for more info:  [email protected].  See everyone in the streets.
> Onelove Y Paz,
> Robert
> *


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

_*TTT*_


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

BLVD KINGS will be there 4 sho-Like G said UCE is family we will come out an support


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

Lo*Lystics will be in the house!!


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

damn..I want to rip the May month off the calendar already......


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

SOCIOS WILL BE IN DA HOUSE


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@May 3 2006, 06:21 PM~5365839
> *SOCIOS WILL BE IN DA HOUSE
> *


THATS RIGHT!!!


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

:thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## Sly Slick & Wicked cc (May 9, 2005)

another show in the bay good going UCE :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
we will be there


----------



## Ragtrey (Mar 8, 2004)

Be There Or Be Square. uffin:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ragtrey_@May 4 2006, 12:11 PM~5369247
> *Be There Or Be Square. uffin:
> *


what if I'm round...heheheh


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by uso4vida_@Apr 29 2006, 06:41 AM~5338025
> *UCE CC in conjunction with Turnkey Productions will host its first ever major car show on June 18, 2006 and the Alameda Point in Alameda, CA.  A portion of the proceeds will go to benefit the area's food banks, from the Bay Area to the Valley.  We hope that all of our fellow riders out there will come and support and we will be getting some flyers out starting this weekend.  We are looking for vendors, sponsors, and obviously participants.  You can PM or email me for more info:  [email protected].  See everyone in the streets.
> Onelove Y Paz,
> Robert
> *



:0 :cheesy: :wave: 

Que onda Robert, you know SOCIOS will be there....


----------



## 68 DEGREEZZ (Feb 12, 2006)

Luxurious will be there fo sho


----------



## uso4vida (Mar 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@May 5 2006, 01:30 PM~5376365
> *:0  :cheesy:  :wave:
> 
> Que onda Robert, you know SOCIOS will be there....
> *


I pm'd you, let me know. I am glad for all the positive remarks so far about the show, and like Homeboy said, another Bay Area Show. The Point is a good place to have a show, and we are fortunate to be associated with Turnkey. We will be getting a downloadable application up here pretty quick, and also we will be getting some more flyers out to the shows. We are looking for vendors and everything else, so EVERYONE help out and keep this on the first page!!!

Onelove Y Paz, 
Robert


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by uso4vida_@May 5 2006, 04:24 PM~5377349
> *I pm'd you, let me know.  I am glad for all the positive remarks so far about the show, and like Homeboy said, another Bay Area Show.  The Point is a good place to have a show, and we are fortunate to be associated with Turnkey.  We will be getting a downloadable application up here pretty quick, and also we will be getting some more flyers out to the shows.  We are looking for vendors and everything else, so EVERYONE help out and keep this on the first page!!!
> 
> Onelove Y Paz,
> ...


ROBERT IF MY UCE FAMILY NEEDS ANYTHING OR ANY HELP AT ALL, I'M THERE.....PAULY


----------



## uso4vida (Mar 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@May 5 2006, 04:32 PM~5377376
> *ROBERT IF MY UCE FAMILY NEEDS ANYTHING OR ANY HELP AT ALL, I'M THERE.....PAULY
> *


U know I never doubted that...gotta have you in the pits tho! :0   
I will hit you up with the info laterz.


----------



## Ragtrey (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@May 5 2006, 12:20 PM~5376316
> *what if I'm round...heheheh
> *


We are all round these days, ah, the good life. uffin:


----------



## *1LOWSUV* (Apr 26, 2006)

Bump 4 Da Bay!


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by uso4vida_@May 5 2006, 04:24 PM~5377349
> *I pm'd you, let me know.  I am glad for all the positive remarks so far about the show, and like Homeboy said, another Bay Area Show.  The Point is a good place to have a show, and we are fortunate to be associated with Turnkey.  We will be getting a downloadable application up here pretty quick, and also we will be getting some more flyers out to the shows.  We are looking for vendors and everything else, so EVERYONE help out and keep this on the first page!!!
> 
> Onelove Y Paz,
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FoolishinVegas_@May 3 2006, 03:21 PM~5364278
> *TTT
> *


does that mean you are coming up Francisco????


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

TTT


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

IS ADALBERTOS STILL OPEN AT 4 IN THE MORNING...


----------



## Ragtrey (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@May 9 2006, 07:06 PM~5399639
> *IS ADALBERTOS STILL OPEN AT 4 IN THE MORNING...
> 
> 
> ...


El Desayuno De Campeones! uffin:


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ragtrey_@May 10 2006, 11:53 AM~5401808
> *El Desayuno De Campeones! uffin:
> *


WHEN IT COMES TO STOCKTONS TACOS IM ALWAYS A CHAMPION :biggrin:


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

*YOU KNOW THE BIGG "I" WILL C IN THA HOUSE TO SUPPORT MY USO'S!*


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@May 10 2006, 02:51 PM~5404231
> *YOU KNOW THE BIGG "I" WILL C IN THA HOUSE TO SUPPORT MY USO'S!
> *


Really?? How many members :biggrin:


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@May 10 2006, 02:52 PM~5404239
> *Really?? How many members :biggrin:
> *


stall me out B


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@May 10 2006, 03:12 PM~5404394
> *stall me out B
> *


 :biggrin: 

ALL GOOD RIC. UR REPPING bIG I IN NORCAL. :biggrin: :biggrin: 

QUALITY NOT QUANTITY :0 :0


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

rider chronicles is down to help in anyway!! UKNOWWW


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@May 8 2006, 07:24 PM~5393272
> *does that mean you are coming up Francisco????
> *


If I do, It will be the first time I make it to Nor. Cal for the weekend, I'd very much like that !!!


----------



## MADMAX4 (Oct 15, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 67VERT (Mar 24, 2005)

TTT' :thumbsup:


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

...


----------



## uso4vida (Mar 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@May 11 2006, 08:15 AM~5408671
> *:biggrin:
> *


How bout U??? :thumbsup: :dunno: 
U guys get the special invite!!


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

ROBERT , PM ME WITH KITAS NUMBER BRO......THANKS......PAULY


----------



## CadillacKidd (Feb 11, 2006)

ttt


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

UCE C.C :thumbsup: MUCH LOVE


----------



## slamn78 (Dec 26, 2003)

:


> _Originally posted by FoolishinVegas_@May 11 2006, 04:45 PM~5412007
> *If I do, It will be the first time I make it to Nor. Cal for the weekend, I'd very much like that !!!
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: I take it you will be coming then !!!! Whats up uce?? long time no see , Hope to see you up here . Onelove


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slamn78_@May 15 2006, 12:06 AM~5430476
> *:
> :biggrin:  :biggrin: I take it you will be coming then !!!! Whats up uce?? long time no see , Hope to see you up here . Onelove
> *


hey hey Rick....how's it going....haven't seen you for awhile......


----------



## slamn78 (Dec 26, 2003)

Much love to my brother the big uce Kita , Rob, Max.Drak,Toro, and the rest of the uce family around the globe. Let me know if there is anything I can do to help out with the show, what ever you need just let me know. onelove


----------



## slamn78 (Dec 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@May 14 2006, 11:10 PM~5430496
> *hey hey Rick....how's it going....haven't seen you for awhile......
> *



:  Just fine toro and yourself??? Hows Ray Ray and your brother Jose?? How was the last show that you went to down south???


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slamn78_@May 15 2006, 01:35 AM~5430899
> *:  Just fine toro and yourself??? Hows Ray Ray and your brother Jose?? How was the last show that you went to down south???
> *


doing good.......trying not to hit all the shows..but hey..you know how that goes..hehehehe.....see you at Socios on the 28th.......


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

To The Damn Top


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@May 9 2006, 08:06 PM~5399639
> *IS ADALBERTOS STILL OPEN AT 4 IN THE MORNING...
> 
> 
> ...





DAMM YA ME DIO HAMBRE :biggrin:


----------



## uso4vida (Mar 18, 2002)

TTMFT :0


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by uso4vida_@May 16 2006, 06:22 PM~5440640
> *TTMFT :0
> *


I second that.....


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@May 16 2006, 06:11 PM~5440964
> *I second that.....
> *


ME TOO!!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

YEAH!!! WHAT THEY SAID. :thumbsup:


----------



## Ragtrey (Mar 8, 2004)

Say What!?! :biggrin:


----------



## MADMAX4 (Oct 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by uso4vida_@May 16 2006, 04:22 PM~5440640
> *TTMFT :0
> *


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MADMAX4_@May 18 2006, 07:50 PM~5454178
> *
> *


To
The
Motherfucking 
Top


----------



## MADMAX4 (Oct 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@May 18 2006, 06:22 PM~5454335
> *To
> The
> Motherfucking
> ...


Orale que pendejo soy!!!
:banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead:


----------



## Ragtrey (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MADMAX4_@May 18 2006, 07:43 PM~5454794
> *Orale que pendejo soy!!!
> :banghead:  :banghead:  :banghead:  :banghead:
> *


Don't be so hard on yourself Bro! :biggrin:


----------



## uso4vida (Mar 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MADMAX4_@May 18 2006, 08:43 PM~5454794
> *Orale que pendejo soy!!!
> :banghead:  :banghead:  :banghead:  :banghead:
> *


I second that...sonso :0


----------



## MADMAX4 (Oct 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by uso4vida_@May 18 2006, 09:14 PM~5455371
> *I second that...sonso :0
> *


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MADMAX4_@May 19 2006, 04:45 PM~5460209
> *:rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:
> *



Hey foo did you get my PM?? :biggrin:


----------



## uso4vida (Mar 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@May 19 2006, 05:48 PM~5460226
> *Hey foo did you get my PM??  :biggrin:
> *


Lo-Lystics gonna be en la casa???


----------



## uso4vida (Mar 18, 2002)

anybody even awake?? :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## 68 DEGREEZZ (Feb 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by uso4vida_@May 21 2006, 08:44 AM~5467115
> *anybody even awake?? :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


what up LUXURIOUS WILL BE IN THE HOUSE to support the UCE FAMILY


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by uso4vida_@May 20 2006, 07:11 AM~5462961
> *Lo-Lystics gonna be en la casa???
> *



You know this!! mandatory..


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@May 21 2006, 10:05 AM~5467211
> *You know this!! mandatory..
> *


hey hey...I called you yesterday...when you were in Lodi


----------



## Cadillac1 (Apr 12, 2004)

Can you post info on the set-up times, gice an address so I can look it on maquest and any other info? I will be there, but I don't want to get there late. Any info you have will help us out. I could probably look through the thread, but it would be cool to refresh the info.


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)




----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)

HEY ROB....IF YOU NEED SOME BACK UP ON THE GRILL. LOW C WILL LET YOU USE
OG FLIP FOR THAT DAY.. :biggrin: 











ANYTHING FOR THE UCE FAMILIA..


----------



## uso4vida (Mar 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by G Style_@May 21 2006, 02:29 PM~5468245
> *HEY ROB....IF YOU NEED SOME BACK UP ON THE GRILL. LOW C WILL LET YOU USE
> OG FLIP FOR THAT DAY.. :biggrin:
> 
> ...


You pimpin him out like that??? ja ja ja, but I notice that he is only cooking one handed, what's up with that?? You know how we all eat, and he is so skinny! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

We do really appreciate all the calls and offers of help from everyone also. I don't want to leave anyone out, so this is for everyone before I get too busy and forget.


----------



## uso4vida (Mar 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac1_@May 21 2006, 10:38 AM~5467501
> *Can you post info on the set-up times, gice an address so I can look it on maquest and any other info?  I will be there, but I don't want to get there late.  Any info you have will help us out.  I could probably look through the thread, but it would be cool to refresh the info.
> *


Eh Homie, the flyer info is on our website at UCEFAMILY.com...it has the directions on the backside from Sac also. If you want me to update that info periodically, I will tho, I just am to dumb to do it myself. Tony will add the new flyer info in a couple of days, sorry that I am such a computer dork.


----------



## Big Puppet (May 22, 2006)

I'M THERE FOR SURE!


----------



## uso4vida (Mar 18, 2002)

Ok, I think that my son can do this for me...he thinks he knows everything! :0 I fuckin wonder where he gets that from? :dunno: :dunno: :twak:


----------



## uso4vida (Mar 18, 2002)

ja ja ja...he fucked up... :0


----------



## uso4vida (Mar 18, 2002)

ok, ok, he did it...


----------



## uso4vida (Mar 18, 2002)

sorry that it is so dang big...gotta use that for the printer!!! Let me know what you think of the flyer tho, it took about 7 hrs to make! :0  












I almost ran outta crayons!! :0 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by uso4vida_@May 22 2006, 09:13 PM~5477622
> *sorry that it is so dang big...gotta use that for the printer!!!  Let me know what you think of the flyer tho, it took about 7 hrs to make! :0
> I almost ran outta crayons!! :0  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



RESIZED IT FOR YOU BRO..... NICE FLYER..........PAULY


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by uso4vida_@May 22 2006, 09:10 PM~5477601
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## uso4vida (Mar 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@May 22 2006, 10:30 PM~5478045
> *RESIZED IT FOR YOU BRO..... NICE FLYER..........PAULY
> 
> 
> ...



Damn Homie...you are da chit!!!  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## uso4vida (Mar 18, 2002)

:angry:


----------



## USO-ORLANDO (Jul 31, 2003)

:0


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

sooooooooooo...who is rolling to this show...it's only 3 weeks away...ok ok..give or take 2 or 3 days...


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

we gonna do it like this again Rob????


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@May 24 2006, 06:24 PM~5490232
> *we gonna do it like this again Rob????
> 
> 
> ...





i'm hungry now :biggrin: c u on sunday at our show SOCIOS


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE (Oct 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by uso4vida_@May 22 2006, 09:10 PM~5477601
> *
> 
> 
> ...



we are there fo sho' :biggrin:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

thats my dawgggssss


----------



## uso4vida (Mar 18, 2002)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

TTT Kita I want some of that Chicken. You know Im gonna be hungry.


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE (Oct 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@May 26 2006, 08:49 AM~5500168
> *TTT Kita I want some of that Chicken.  You know Im gonna be hungry.
> *



YOU KNOW WE BE HUNGRY!!!


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

ttt


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDER SCENE_@May 26 2006, 09:07 AM~5500281
> *YOU KNOW WE BE HUNGRY!!!
> *


YEAH! WHAT THEY SAID. :uh:


----------



## uso4vida (Mar 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDER SCENE_@May 26 2006, 09:07 AM~5500281
> *YOU KNOW WE BE HUNGRY!!!
> *


No Chilles...ya sabes cuando vamos a comer, y como lo hacemos!!! :0 


UUUUUU KKKKNNNNNNOOOOWWWWWW


----------



## uso4vida (Mar 18, 2002)

Bump, since we are trying to forget. :angry:


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

best of luck to you guys on your first show.


----------



## uso4vida (Mar 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@May 28 2006, 10:10 PM~5511991
> *best of luck to you guys on your first show.
> *


Thanx, we appreciate that. Now that the Go-Lo show is officially out, I hope that all the gente come out to support this show. We need to be able to show the outside community that we can have a show without the drama.


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

TTMFT


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by uso4vida_@May 29 2006, 08:33 AM~5513343
> *Thanx, we appreciate that.  Now that the Go-Lo show is officially out, I hope that all the gente come out to support this show.  We need to be able to show the outside community that we can have a show without the drama.
> *






:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

T T T


----------



## EastBayRyda925 (Jan 12, 2005)

LIMITED EDITION L.C.C. will be there






one love BIG UCE


----------



## UFAMEA (Apr 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EastBayRyda925_@May 30 2006, 06:13 PM~5522480
> *LIMITED EDITION L.C.C. will be there
> one love BIG UCE
> 
> ...


FO SHO.....it was a great pleasure to meet you uce goodluck with the club down!!!!!


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

look at that tooth!


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## og flip from frisco (Nov 18, 2004)

TTT


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

we're gonna be there......











:biggrin:


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by UFAMEA_@May 30 2006, 09:36 PM~5522864
> *FO SHO.....it was a great pleasure to meet you uce goodluck with the club down!!!!!
> *


WHAT UP KITA, MAN IT WAS GOOD TO MEE YOU UCE. SORRY I DID NOT MAKE IT BACK, HAD SOME TECHNICAL DIFFICULITIES TO HANDLE IN THE PARKING LOT. SEE YA AT THE SHOW.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

THIS SHOW WILL BE OFF DA HOOK :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## uso4vida (Mar 18, 2002)

^^^^ :thumbsup:


----------



## UFAMEA (Apr 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dirtywhiteboy66_@May 30 2006, 11:38 PM~5524338
> *WHAT UP KITA, MAN IT WAS GOOD TO MEE YOU UCE.  SORRY I DID NOT MAKE IT BACK, HAD SOME TECHNICAL DIFFICULITIES TO HANDLE IN THE PARKING LOT.  SEE YA AT THE SHOW.
> *


don't trip uce shit happen it was good dirty onelove


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by UFAMEA_@Jun 1 2006, 01:23 PM~5532367
> *don't trip uce shit happen it was good dirty onelove
> *


AWWWWW WOOK AT THE BAABY SWEEEEPING :biggrin:


----------



## uso4vida (Mar 18, 2002)

TTT*


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE (Oct 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by uso4vida_@Jun 1 2006, 09:28 PM~5536339
> *TTT*
> *



TTT :biggrin:


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDER SCENE_@Jun 2 2006, 12:10 PM~5538855
> *TTT :biggrin:
> *


YO WHERE YALL BEEN AT. HIT ME UP DOGG ON PM, SHOOT ME A NUMBER I MIGHT BE IN THE AREA TOMORROW NIGHT :0


----------



## uso4vida (Mar 18, 2002)

so, how does our sow look for some of you guys??? :dunno:


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE (Oct 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by uso4vida_@Jun 3 2006, 08:33 AM~5544551
> *so, how does our sow look for some of you guys??? :dunno:
> *



like a BIG piece of carne asada!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by uso4vida_@Jun 3 2006, 12:33 PM~5544551
> *so, how does our sow look for some of you guys??? :dunno:
> *


THE FLYERS LOOK GOOD. THE SHOW SOUNDS OFF THE CHAIN BUT I HAVE TO WORK :uh:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Jun 3 2006, 02:44 PM~5545729
> *THE FLYERS LOOK GOOD. THE SHOW SOUNDS OFF THE CHAIN BUT I HAVE TO WORK :uh:
> *


stay away from the Cheese showtime


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

T T T


----------



## Ragtrey (Mar 8, 2004)

Going Up! uffin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

I ALREADY SEND MY PRE- REG. :biggrin:


----------



## uso4vida (Mar 18, 2002)

*bump* :biggrin: getting closer


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jun 7 2006, 12:12 PM~5567781
> *I ALREADY SEND MY PRE- REG. :biggrin:
> *


when are you planning on leaving?????


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE (Oct 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Jun 7 2006, 06:18 PM~5570017
> *when are you planning on leaving?????
> *


GETTIN CLOSER!!


----------



## Ragtrey (Mar 8, 2004)

Let the count down begin. uffin:


----------



## clhydraulics (Oct 16, 2002)

:wave: :worship: :worship: :wave:


----------



## uso4vida (Mar 18, 2002)

Hope to see EVERYONE there!!


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Jun 7 2006, 06:18 PM~5570017
> *when are you planning on leaving?????
> *



SUNDAY MORNING :biggrin: BOUT 5:30 AM


----------



## Sly Slick & Wicked cc (May 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by uso4vida_@Jun 3 2006, 08:33 AM~5544551
> *so, how does our sow look for some of you guys??? :dunno:
> *


cant wait....  
Do you have any pre-reg. forms on line ?


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jun 8 2006, 03:49 PM~5575314
> *SUNDAY MORNING  :biggrin:  BOUT 5:30 AM
> *


I"ll be there saturday afternoon


----------



## uso4vida (Mar 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Sly Slick & Wicked cc_@Jun 9 2006, 12:04 AM~5578362
> *cant wait....
> Do you have any pre-reg. forms on line ?
> *


Sorry, I am too dumb to be able to accomplish that.  We will be at the San Jo picnic this weekend tho, hit me up.


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sly Slick & Wicked cc_@Jun 9 2006, 01:04 AM~5578362
> *cant wait....
> Do you have any pre-reg. forms on line ?
> *


Is this Veno's sister?
This is his Homie LiL RICC,have Veno or Tom call me,or pm me your address and Ill send you some.kita gave me a stacc of them.


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

T T T


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Jun 9 2006, 06:24 AM~5578940
> *I"ll be there saturday afternoon
> *




YA ME CHINGASTES :biggrin: SAVE A GOOD SPOT :biggrin:


----------



## POPEYE_NWK (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Jun 9 2006, 08:24 AM~5578940
> *I"ll be there saturday afternoon
> *


ME TOO


----------



## uso4vida (Mar 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by POPEYE_NWK_@Jun 9 2006, 09:52 PM~5583315
> *ME TOO
> *



Nope, in the morning!! :0 *yawn*



















:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RHYDERS STREET WEAR (Sep 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by uso4vida_@Jun 8 2006, 11:41 AM~5573490
> *Hope to see EVERYONE there!!
> *



Whats up Robert.... :biggrin:


----------



## lowvintage5 (Mar 13, 2004)

Low Vintage will be out there showing our support. cant wait.


----------



## homyzrus (Mar 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowvintage5_@Jun 10 2006, 01:19 PM~5585492
> *Low Vintage will be out there showing our support.  cant wait.
> *



Yeah, what he said!!! :biggrin:


----------



## straightflush (Feb 25, 2006)

What up kita is going to be good to see you again, las time was Vegas much love for you club ; Ricardo from Low Vintage Family


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

so what are the catagories and payouts for the hop?


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE (Oct 26, 2005)

TTT


----------



## blackwidow (Nov 1, 2005)

wats sup bigg uce is their gonna be a hopp?


----------



## uso4vida (Mar 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Jun 10 2006, 11:11 PM~5587690
> *so what are the catagories and payouts for the hop?
> *


The categories are single pump, double pump, Radical (29"+ lockup), street dance, and radical dance. The payout for the winners will be $200, first place only w/ trophy. I know that this isn't much, but this is our first try at it. We do appreciate the entertainment value that you guys bring to the show, but we have to start somewhere...  . we are doing what we can to get you all to come and participate. If this all works out, maybe if we do it again, we can get better sponsorships for better payouts! :0 Hope to see you all there :biggrin: 
Robert


----------



## uso4vida (Mar 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by blackwidow_@Jun 11 2006, 03:59 PM~5590156
> *wats sup bigg uce is their gonna be a hopp?
> *


Sonny, 
Look up ^^^^^^


----------



## Ragtrey (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by uso4vida_@Apr 29 2006, 05:41 AM~5338025
> *UCE CC in conjunction with Turnkey Productions will host its first ever major car show on June 18, 2006 and the Alameda Point in Alameda, CA.  A portion of the proceeds will go to benefit the area's food banks, from the Bay Area to the Valley.  We hope that all of our fellow riders out there will come and support and we will be getting some flyers out starting this weekend.  We are looking for vendors, sponsors, and obviously participants.  You can PM or email me for more info:  [email protected].  See everyone in the streets.
> Onelove Y Paz,
> Robert*



*Just less than a week away!!* uffin:


----------



## *1LOWSUV* (Apr 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by uso4vida_@Jun 12 2006, 09:06 AM~5593869
> *The categories are single pump, double pump, Radical (29"+ lockup),
> *












Better get to cutting some links.


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by uso4vida_@Jun 12 2006, 09:06 AM~5593869
> *The categories are single pump, double pump, Radical (29"+ lockup), street dance, and radical dance.  The payout for the winners will be $200, first place only w/ trophy.  I know that this isn't much, but this is our first try at it.  We do appreciate the entertainment value that you guys bring to the show, but we have to start somewhere...  . we are doing what we can to get you all to come and participate.  If this all works out, maybe if we do it again, we can get better sponsorships for better payouts! :0  Hope to see you all there :biggrin:
> Robert
> *


just dont get r&s to sponsor your hops they lie about payouts and run after the show. with there money


----------



## POPEYE_NWK (Sep 3, 2005)

cant wait :thumbsup:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

the clock is ticking


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

ANYBODY KNOWNS DA ADDRESS FOR ALAMEDA POINT?


----------



## uso4vida (Mar 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RHYDERS STREET WEAR_@Jun 10 2006, 08:45 AM~5584713
> *Whats up Robert.... :biggrin:
> *



Whats up Jayson, wish you were here to enjoy this with us!!


----------



## uso4vida (Mar 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jun 13 2006, 08:58 AM~5599984
> *ANYBODY KNOWNS DA ADDRESS FOR ALAMEDA POINT?
> *


for a mapquest, use 2100 Ferry Pt Alameda, CA...the map is right on the front of the flyer and on the back of the pre reg form


----------



## Laid Magazine (Jul 19, 2005)

We're headed up that way on Saturday. Can't wait! :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by uso4vida_@Jun 13 2006, 09:35 AM~5600233
> *for a mapquest, use 2100 Ferry Pt Alameda, CA...the map is right on the front of the flyer and on the back of the pre reg form
> *




GRACIAS :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Ragtrey (Mar 8, 2004)

T uffin: T uffin: T


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)




----------



## nme1 (Jul 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Jun 12 2006, 06:37 PM~5596946
> *just dont get r&s to sponsor your hops they lie about payouts and run after the show. with there money
> *


what was the payout supposed to be?the running part is true i didn't get mine until 6:30


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

hope i can make it the Lac broke down in San jose over the weekend


----------



## POPEYE_NWK (Sep 3, 2005)

TTT


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by POPEYE_NWK_@Jun 14 2006, 05:52 PM~5608728
> *TTT
> *


I SEEN YOUR RIDE THIS WEEKEND BRO, NICE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## POPEYE_NWK (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Jun 14 2006, 08:20 PM~5608870
> *I SEEN YOUR RIDE THIS WEEKEND BRO, NICE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS BRO ITS GETTING THERE :biggrin:


----------



## Ragtrey (Mar 8, 2004)

7:00 am. See you there! uffin:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

good luck with the show TLM will be there covering it so make sure you smile for the cameraS :biggrin:


----------



## uso4vida (Mar 18, 2002)

It is getting closer, and I am getting more nervous!!  :0


----------



## uso4vida (Mar 18, 2002)

It is getting closer, and I am getting more nervous!!  :0


----------



## USO-ORLANDO (Jul 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916+Jun 13 2006, 09:44 PM~5602771-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## USO*2*UCE*4*LIFE (Jun 15, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

i wish uce all the best luck on there first show. i absolutely think kita is one of the best people out there and is a great leader. i have nothing but respect for what you guys are about. great luck on the show


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

see you guys out there...I should be doing a couple shoots at the location saturday afternoon...


----------



## POPEYE_NWK (Sep 3, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by POPEYE_NWK_@Jun 15 2006, 09:54 PM~5614935
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


what's up Popeye?????????


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by uso4vida_@Jun 15 2006, 11:08 AM~5612118
> *It is getting closer, and I am getting more nervous!!   :0
> *




uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

think we are taking 8 cars out there and 4 all who dont show up ( HAPPY FaTHERS DAy)


----------



## Ragtrey (Mar 8, 2004)

*T*i*TT*ies! :biggrin:


----------



## uso4vida (Mar 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Jun 15 2006, 05:26 PM~5614038
> *i wish uce all the best luck on there first show. i absolutely think kita is one of the best people out there and is a great leader. i have nothing but respect for what you guys are about. great luck on the show
> *


We really appreciate the sentiments. Big UCE says hello also.


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE (Oct 26, 2005)

Batteries charged and ready to go!!!


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ragtrey_@Jun 16 2006, 10:56 AM~5617861
> *TiTTies! :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## POPEYE_NWK (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Jun 15 2006, 11:27 PM~5615192
> *what's up Popeye?????????
> *


whats sup toro? :wave: ay robert what time should i be in alameda by?


----------



## UFAMEA (Apr 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by POPEYE_NWK_@Jun 16 2006, 06:22 PM~5620129
> *whats sup toro? :wave:  ay robert what time should i be in alameda by?
> *


7:30 uce


----------



## ROAD_DOGG12 (Sep 6, 2004)

Hope you guys have a great show. Wish we could make it but there will be others. Shot out to all UCE members !!


----------



## POPEYE_NWK (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by UFAMEA_@Jun 16 2006, 08:28 PM~5620146
> *7:30 uce
> *


thanks alot bigg uce i love :biggrin:


----------



## Ragtrey (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by UFAMEA_@Jun 16 2006, 05:28 PM~5620146
> *7:30 uce
> *


I thought it was seven. I'll see you there Big Uso. uffin:


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

I will be there at 10:00 need to get some sleep


----------



## lowvintage5 (Mar 13, 2004)

its gonna be a beautiful day and low vintage will be out there in full force....its gonna be a fun day. cant wait


----------



## uso4vida (Mar 18, 2002)

gonna go and try to get some sleep, I don't know if it will work, I am PUMPED up. We are going to be there early and hopefully get everything ready so that it will be a good occasion for all participants. I will get back on tomorrow with an UP TO DATE report on how things are going!


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

I can't make it til the late afternoon.....but I'll be doing some shoots at the point....hmmmmmmmm big Uce family group shot?????


----------



## POPEYE_NWK (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Jun 17 2006, 01:00 AM~5621348
> *I can't make it til the late afternoon.....but I'll be doing some shoots at the point....hmmmmmmmm big Uce family group shot?????
> *


SOUNDS GOOD TO ME!


----------



## Ragtrey (Mar 8, 2004)

Well it's 2:20 in the AM. Just got the car strapped down and truck loaded. Time for a shower and an hour nap. See you in a few! :0


----------



## POPEYE_NWK (Sep 3, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin: uffin: uffin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## mcrosesue (Jul 31, 2005)

good luck with the car show. sorry we couldn't make it. but there is much love from kentucky. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by uso4vida_@Jun 16 2006, 11:17 AM~5618263
> *We really appreciate the sentiments.  Big UCE says hello also.
> *


just keeping it real homies. good luck


----------



## Droop$ (Aug 7, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

Big up to UCE I wish i could have stayed longer but it was Father's day. What up Big UCE Kita thanks for everything


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)

HAD A GOOD TIME TODAY, GOT TO SEE THE REAL CAR CLUBS THAT SHOW LOVE TO THE UCE FAMILIA. ITS TO BAD ALOT OF CLUBS DIDN"T GO WHEN THEY SAID THEY WOULD. WE NEED TO SUPPORT EACH OTHERS FUNCTIONS. JUST SOMETHING TO THINK ABOUT EVERYBODY......MY 2 CENTS..
THANKS ROB.KITA ...AND MUCH LOVE TO THE ENTIRE UCE C.C...... :thumbsup:


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by G Style_@Jun 18 2006, 09:24 PM~5629854
> *HAD A GOOD TIME TODAY,  GOT TO SEE THE REAL CAR CLUBS THAT SHOW LOVE TO THE UCE FAMILIA. ITS TO BAD ALOT OF CLUBS DIDN"T GO WHEN THEY SAID THEY WOULD. WE NEED TO SUPPORT EACH OTHERS FUNCTIONS.    JUST SOMETHING TO THINK ABOUT EVERYBODY......MY 2 CENTS..
> THANKS ROB.KITA ...AND MUCH LOVE TO THE ENTIRE UCE C.C...... :thumbsup:
> *



YEA....EXACTLY WHAT HE SAID!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

THE FIRST OF MANY TO COME! GOOD JOB UCE! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@Jun 18 2006, 10:32 PM~5630480
> *THE FIRST OF MANY TO COME! GOOD JOB UCE! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



kiss ass :biggrin:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

nice show..had a great time......happy to be a part of it and look for it soon in TLM....took a lot of pics and met a lot of people........hats of to Rob, Kita, Vic and everyone that helped and put in those long hours to make sure that it was organized and a fun event.......can't wait for next year...hopefully more Uce chapters are able to make the trip


----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)

I'm sure it was a great show, post those pics, Toro.


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Jun 19 2006, 12:45 AM~5630534
> *I'm sure it was a great show, post those pics, Toro.
> 
> *


hopefully by tomorrow....gotta download them, go through em, sort em out, resize them, upload them, theeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeen post em up.......I just got in from the show about a half hour ago..and well...I'm just a little beat....my eyes wanna close.......but wanted to see what was up before I went to bed


----------



## UFAMEA (Apr 21, 2003)

:0


----------



## UFAMEA (Apr 21, 2003)

> kiss ass :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

Again great show UCE i agree with Glenn we have to support each other I'm glad I went wish we could have talked more Kita but I know all of you guys were hella busy ( by the way who was on the mike saying YEAH all the time)


----------



## slamn78 (Dec 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by G Style_@Jun 18 2006, 09:24 PM~5629854
> *HAD A GOOD TIME TODAY,  GOT TO SEE THE REAL CAR CLUBS THAT SHOW LOVE TO THE UCE FAMILIA. ITS TO BAD ALOT OF CLUBS DIDN"T GO WHEN THEY SAID THEY WOULD. WE NEED TO SUPPORT EACH OTHERS FUNCTIONS.    JUST SOMETHING TO THINK ABOUT EVERYBODY......MY 2 CENTS..
> THANKS ROB.KITA ...AND MUCH LOVE TO THE ENTIRE UCE C.C...... :thumbsup:
> *



Nicely stated Glenn, The veterans were clearly in attendance today. The majority of us in attendance today have been around and can reminiss of the shows that we all attended back in the late 70's and early 80's. along with the cruises we use to do at story and king, the mission in san fran, and the late night get togethers in stockton after hittin san jose , the city etc.The 4 of us from Low Conspiracy, Harold ,Sergio, Chris . and myself, came out to support the members of UCE car club and our longtime family and friend Kita, has been our way of life for the last 25 years , Big uce, Chris Roark, smiley, Drauk,Polly,and Glenn just to name a few, were also in attendance today , and they too have lived the lifestyle that we all have in common when it comes to our rides and the way we have chosen to Roll them. Much love and respect to the veteran clubs and veteran riders, that I have had the pleasure of meeting and rollin with from the day I got my first car, and I know there will be some of you still around on the day my life ends with my last car.still riding the same way I ride today. This is what I do , and this is all I know , this is my life and the way I live it, its in my blood and in my soul its who I am and what I am about, its a way of life, not a fad or a hobby...... my 2 cents... thanks to all uce members , and thanks big uce , your love , contributions, and dedication , is what puts the UCE in USO.


----------



## RollinSixes (Mar 4, 2006)

What's up BIG UCE, Just wanted to say THANK YOU! for a great time at the show. It was nice kicking back with everyone, Can't wait until next year :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Ragtrey (Mar 8, 2004)

Nice pics everyone. Thanks for spending your Fathers Day with us. See you all next year. Sup Big Uso!uffin:


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by UFAMEA_@Jun 18 2006, 10:53 PM~5630565
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...



good one uce love you brother. :biggrin:


----------



## Sly Slick & Wicked cc (May 9, 2005)

Thanks uce we had a good time. Hope there are more uce shows to come ,
your plaques and trophies were very nice and well appreciated thanks again ...... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by G Style_@Jun 18 2006, 09:24 PM~5629854
> *HAD A GOOD TIME TODAY,  GOT TO SEE THE REAL CAR CLUBS THAT SHOW LOVE TO THE UCE FAMILIA. ITS TO BAD ALOT OF CLUBS DIDN"T GO WHEN THEY SAID THEY WOULD. WE NEED TO SUPPORT EACH OTHERS FUNCTIONS.    JUST SOMETHING TO THINK ABOUT EVERYBODY......MY 2 CENTS..
> THANKS ROB.KITA ...AND MUCH LOVE TO THE ENTIRE UCE C.C...... :thumbsup:
> *



Well said...  



UCE, glad to hear you guys had a great turn out, wish to have had the WHOLE SOCIOS family there, but due to the holiday it was pretty difficult to make it  For sure we will be there next year, just hope it's not on fathers day... :biggrin: And will see you all at the Riverbank Show...  :wave:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

GREAT SHOW UCE  I HAD A GREAT TIME N ALSO GOT 2 PUT A FACE TO SOME NAMES LIKE COOL RUNNINGS, EXOTICRIDER N DA HOMIE FROM ISLANDERSC.C. NICE MEETING U GUYS. AGAIN THANKS 2 DA UCE FAMILY FOR A GREAT FATHER'S DAY GIFT :biggrin: ( A CARSHOW)..................


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

*WE HAD A GOOD TIME UCE!!!!*


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Jun 20 2006, 11:13 AM~5638995
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  BIG DANK SMOKE GOES OUT TO THE BLVD KINGS - ONE LOVE TO THE WHOLE CLUB.


----------



## ROOSTERCOLDBURN (Dec 17, 2004)

tried posting before ... some of my hop pics


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------

